# Ice fishing leads to prostitution....



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Who would have thunk....


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Only if there is a trailer park nearby according to some stories I ve heard mentioned on here


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Now I know why all these guys are so concerned about sharing fishing spots.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

I finally understand why it even has its own forums!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

That dude has to have some serious skeletons in his closet to draw some sort of conclusion like that.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Foster's look is priceless!!


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

If the shanty is rocking....dont come a knocking....


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Guess I better shower before ice fishing now.. And stop walking out so far


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the guy on the right side of the videos reaction....


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this real life or a TV show?


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

Always something to catch out there.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Tron322 said:


> Is this real life or a TV show?


Hudson city council tues night. Have no idea where Hudson is though. I assume another state.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

A slippery slope for sure: ice fishing=ice shanties=hookers.
Yay government!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

He's Ohio.
And claims are based on his prior experience as a reporter.

Whoo hoo!

Ohio mayor suggests ice fishing leads to prostitution (fox8.com)


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

So the logic is?? you’re cold, you’re stiff, and you smell bad so you’ll need to pay?


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey hole?


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Out come the shanties. Off come the panties?


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Manolin said:


> So the logic is?? you’re cold, you’re stiff, and you smell bad so you’ll need to pay?


and you smell like fish


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

"Catch anything?"
I hope not....


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Spearing shack?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Stupid thread of the week award...


----------



## pinckneyfish (Jan 8, 2010)

aphess223 said:


> and you smell like fish


waiting for that one


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

6Speed said:


> Drink a few beers for me Junior. I'm not taking your bait.


You nibbled twice already.. lol..


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

The councilman has experience jigging his noodle out on the ice.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I need to party with that Mr. Shubert, his outdoor activities must be a lot more exciting than mine!


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

C20chris said:


> I love the guy on the right side of the videos reaction....


His reaction was the same as mine. WTF??!! That's a pretty big leap....however, I think I found the evidence he was looking for. He might be on to something....


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> His reaction was the same as mine. WTF??!! That's a pretty big leap....however, I think I found the evidence he was looking for. He might be on to something....
> 
> View attachment 815341


I ll take one of each color. Hubba hubba


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

jr28schalm said:


> Guess I better shower before ice fishing now.. And stop walking out so far


Why do the whores your way have a cleaning fee like if you return your rental with smoke smell? 😆

Anyone have blueprints for a small permanent ice shanty with room for 3....asking for a friend!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Slimshady said:


> His reaction was the same as mine. WTF??!! That's a pretty big leap....however, I think I found the evidence he was looking for. He might be on to something....
> 
> View attachment 815341


Iceholes were drilled that day


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

I’m in, brake out the old Viking pop up. 
I’ll bring the free crack pipes. Where is Hudson


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Mayor! Up untill now it has been relatively easy to have giant hooker orgies out in the shanty!


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

If it smells like trout better back out! If it smells like salmon start slamming


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Brings new meaning to fishing in a stocked pond.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Whats the signal? There has to be a signal LOL


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

He’s talking about tip-up LuLu!!! What an obscure fact that came across my pandora feed today! What a crazy universe. And mayor… (@3:45 if you don’t want to listen to the whole thing)


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

So none of you are concerned that this is real. Like this guy actually exists!! Oh man.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

C20chris said:


> Out come the shanties. Off come the panties?


Have to admit this is pretty good!


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Never caught a crab ice fishing. Can’t wait to hear his comments on Omers sucker fest.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

This one is pretty dam funny....





__





TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It's like a scene from a Wilbur Ferrell movie


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Always something to catch out there.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Yeah, who knew you could catch crabs icefishing?


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> Who would have thunk....


We were out trying (keyword) trying to catch a fish or two and some really (ostensibly) female DNR lady accosted us in our shelter. She backed her rear right in and demanded certain things. Of course, we were more than sarcastic but we did show our fishing licenses. It was funny and we still laugh about it. Not that it was an (ostensibly) female, of course. On a lighter note, we were not too obnoxious.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Someone caught him .
Now the wife wants a divorce .

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I always enjoyed fishing the deepest holes!


----------



## Wolverm50 (Aug 4, 2019)

I would love to know his opinion of sucker fest.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

He was probably researching ice fishing and found this website and came across the perch milking thread and jpollman's thread about drilling holes...









Hey, I just had an idea !


After reading all the posts by people complaining about the 20+" of ice around here lately I just thought of a money making venture. Maybe this weekend I'll just take the old power auger out and walk around the lake with it. I'll put a sign on my back to read : .50 a hole...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Lmao! Was that for real?
Why happens in the shanty stays in the shanty!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

*


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

All over the radio this morning. It's amazing how many people in live in boxes.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I don't know about all that, but I'd surely whore my buddy out if it led to a nice limit.


----------



## Radfisher1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

I hope my wife doesn't watch this. Our secret is in trouble guys!! lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He's got quite the track record


----------



## Fiskr Hundr (Apr 7, 2008)

I guess I'll leave my dead stick at home, and start bringing the live one.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Or just some Viagra for the dead stick.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Coming this weekend, Cats on Ice!

Alright I'm done. This is the best thing I've seen in awhile though.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Like a scene out of grumpier old men. Putz


----------



## SilverBulletSlayer (Feb 4, 2020)

A friend of mine actually told me about getting approached years ago on the Saginaw River near downtown Saginaw by Hookers out on the ice. There were 2 of them knocking on shanty doors trying to drum up business. I guess it takes dipping your worm to a new level.


----------



## BigCountry40 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm from Ohio and went to college at Kent State which is next to Hudson, Ohio. Hudson is one of the richest school districts in the State and probably has some of the most disconnected people when it comes to the outdoors


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

That dudes reaction sitting on the right is friggin hilarious ....lol.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

I must be doing something Wrong . In all my years of Ice fishing I haven't seen a Hooker on the ice Yet Anbody have any Advice?


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

I always heard the ice fishing was better in Ohio lol


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

6Speed said:


> Great family site thread...Some mod needs to get the net?


Maybe they out fishing.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

RMH said:


> Maybe they out fishing.
> View attachment 815510
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


picture is a little grainy (thank god), is sureshot the one in red or black bikini?


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Flag Up said:


> I always enjoyed fishing the deepest holes!


And I loose to many things down big holes .


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Can't wait to drill some hoes with my 10" auger.

Darn auto correct meant to say "holes"


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> This could be the best kept secret ever, and he just let it slip.


.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Park has new Cleaning stations???? LOL


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

C20chris said:


> Out come the shanties. Off come the panties?


So far, this is the best line by far.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Stumbled onto this thread....perfect read for a Friday Morning!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

..... adds new meaning tp my previous thread "How do you ... ask forgiveness.... when you stray"?








How Do You...


..Ask for forgiveness.. ...when you stray? From the Dark Side! Been a few years since I went in search of some perch. Forgot how fun it can be! Limits Saturday and Sunday in the 9 to 12 inch range.




www.michigan-sportsman.com




<----<<<


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

The real question is how many of yalls wives have found out what we have really been up to out there?!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

deagansdad1 said:


> The real question is how many of yalls wives have found out what we have really been up to out there?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


"Wives"? Good Lord, who would want more than one! 
... and maybe if I buy a nice shanty ... ZERO becomes the appropriate number! 😆
<----<<<


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> View attachment 815631


Wait until you see her CLAM


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

RMH said:


> Maybe they out fishing.
> View attachment 815510
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

I gotta say.When your 17, and don't own a house...been there, done that. Gotta do what you gotta do.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

At the bait shop in Hudson .









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Now all the wives will question you when you tell them you have “Shanty Back”


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Now we know what jj really means when he says he's been spearing whales.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Where is Bangher Township


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wyandotte said:


> Where is Bangher Township


The altered sign is from a legitimate Bangor township saginaw river access point.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> That dude has to have some serious skeletons in his closet to draw some sort of conclusion like that.


No doubt.. 🤣🤣 1st time watching video. Funny ****. Where's he come up with that. Can tell ya when I was 16 though and permanent shacks were everywhere I did partake.... gotta find the ones with windows in the doors so ya know if someone's coming 

Guy's look on the right of probably what every person in room looks like!


----------



## Hose Puller (Nov 20, 2009)

Ice Fishing Leads to Prostitution?? #Shorts


Ohio, what’s going on with this fella? #ShortsMERCH: https://manitowocminute.com/collectionsFollow me at these places: Twitter: @CharlieBerensInstagram: @Cha...




youtube.com





Sent from my motorola one 5G UW ace using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Wyandotte said:


> Where is Bangher Township


The destroyher!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

One man flip style shanties with 'new grab bar option' next to the light bar coming soon.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Drake said:


> Pull your junk ?


I think he forgot a comma.



6Speed said:


> Hell, I'd give her $100 to pull my junk, three miles out on Simcoe!


Fixed it.


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I think this is the same politician that came up with the “no lead weights because it hurts the loons”. Unbelievable stupidity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

As a fund raiser during their annual ice festival, the city of Hudson is raffling off 5(five) one hour passes to Sylvia's Super Shanty for next weekend. Tickets available on line.

L & O


----------

